# New Guy and Nervous



## porgy (Oct 22, 2009)

I am nervously admitting to being a novice on this site, though after reading some of the other "new guy" posts I question the wisdom of doing this. Thank goodness I'm not young, as is poor "Not Leroy Jenkins". I tend to try nurturing a young'uns interest in aviation, but what do I know? 

At any rate, to those of you like myself, who have been around planes for years, I look forward to reading your posts. Since I can't rent the Cirrus from the local FBO as often as I did a year or two ago, I am trying to immerse myself in things aviation in less expensive ways. With 2 kids in college, my disposable income just ain't what it used to be! 

I am just old enough to realize that I don't know much, but I sure do love talkin' about planes. Especially fighter planes. Now, if I can only keep from getting "bounced" by some hotshot mod and banned, all will be "Sierra Hotel".


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum porgy. Nothing to be nervous about. Regarding Not Leroy Jenkins, he committed no sin. Just needed to change his siggy which was mildly insulting to our international members. My post citing "next caller" is an internet email chain of a reverend from down in New Orleans pre Katrina. And finally, the post by German Ace was just stupid.

I highly suggest you read the new members rules. Your input and contributions, like Not Leroy Jenkins, are most welcome.

Enjoy the forum.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Porgy, and welcome from me in Denmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 22, 2009)

You're welcome here Porgy
not sure what you meant about the new guys though, we don't normally flame new guys unless they're spammers, in which case their first post is usually their last.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 22, 2009)

... and we have quite a number of very young members on the forum that appear to be doing just fine.


----------



## imalko (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## porgy (Oct 22, 2009)

I really thank you all for the kind words. I do wanna say that I REALLY dig the caricature of Uncle Adolf that Biker Babe has by her name. (I know there exists proper nomenclature associated with that "thing" but I dunno what it is!) 

Adolf was a genius. The poor man was fighting two wars, one against us and one against his superiors. Either one could have, very quickly, gotten him killed. Could you imagine working for such irrational people as Goering and Hitler?


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 22, 2009)

porgy said:


> I know there exists proper nomenclature associated with that 'thing' but I dunno what it is!


what 'thing' are you talking about?


----------



## porgy (Oct 22, 2009)

The caricature of Adolf Galland


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 22, 2009)

Avatar. 
In this case the drawing was made by Ernst Udet.


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 22, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Avatar.
> In this case the drawing was made by Ernst Udet.


Is it taken from a sketch of Galland and Molders holding shotguns and with Spitfires laid out in rows like game birds that they've been shooting?


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 22, 2009)

Welcome Porgy! No worries, I felt the same way, about not knowing anything when I joined the forum, but hey, I've learned a lot in my, 2 YEARS...... ALREADY!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 22, 2009)

Welcome Porgy. Glad to have you on the forum.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 22, 2009)

Welcome to the site. Find a couple threads and join right in.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey Porgy welcome to the fold mate, it's a great place. Oh, and greetings from Oz


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 23, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## seesul (Oct 23, 2009)

Welcome aboard and greeting from the Czech Republic!


----------



## seesul (Oct 23, 2009)

And porgy,where are you from in Tennessee?
I got friends in Knoxville...who visited us this year as well...


----------



## jamierd (Oct 23, 2009)

welcome from scotland porgy


----------



## rochie (Oct 23, 2009)

hello and welcome Porgy


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 23, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2009)

G'day Porgy, welcome to the forum from down under!


----------



## otftch (Oct 23, 2009)

We're all new sometime so jump right in. If you like aircraft,you'll fit in.
Ed


----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 23, 2009)

Welcome aboard Porgy!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 23, 2009)

porgy said:


> I am nervously admitting to being a novice on this site, though after reading some of the other "new guy" posts I question the wisdom of doing this. Thank goodness I'm not young, as is poor "Not Leroy Jenkins". I tend to try nurturing a young'uns interest in aviation, but what do I know?
> 
> At any rate, to those of you like myself, who have been around planes for years, I look forward to reading your posts. Since I can't rent the Cirrus from the local FBO as often as I did a year or two ago, I am trying to immerse myself in things aviation in less expensive ways. With 2 kids in college, my disposable income just ain't what it used to be!
> 
> I am just old enough to realize that I don't know much, but I sure do love talkin' about planes. Especially fighter planes. Now, if I can only keep from getting "bounced" by some hotshot mod and banned, all will be "Sierra Hotel".



Don't worry porgy, the mod aren't that "hotshot" (well apart from Les of course ) and usually quite relaxed. And not that many are banned, I for instance have been on the forum for more than 3 years and I never even received a warning. So if every-one behaves themselves civilly there is no danger of being banned at all. Unfortunately not everyone realises this and they usually are the ones who get banned. I think and hope you will not be in that category.
Looking forward for your contributions. Don't worry if you feel you don't know that much. As long as you can admit it when losing a discussion it's absolutely no problem. Have fun!


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 23, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Porgy! Nice to meet you.


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 23, 2009)

Welcome buddy 


Dont worry too much at being a noob . This forum seems quite relaxed with a fair bit of technical knowledge .
Just vote the P51 as the most overated fighter and you'll fit right in


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 23, 2009)

Welcome, and enjoy the forums. You will find a wealth of info here, more than I have found on any other site. Happy posting.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England. No need to be nervous, Lucky's had his medication so you're quite safe!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh no... here we go again.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 23, 2009)

porgy said:


> Now, if I can only keep from getting "bounced" by some hotshot mod and banned, all will be "Sierra Hotel".



1. There are no "hotshot" mods here.

2. The only people that get "bounced" (as you call it) are those that are:

a. Are insulting to other members of the forum.
b. Can't keep things civil.
c. Don't pay attention to the forum rules.

Now having said that. Welcome to the forum. I hope you like it here, and contribute to this forum.


----------



## porgy (Oct 24, 2009)

Geez, already I'm in trouble. "bounced by a hotshot" was meant in an aviation context. 
Aviation and Airplanes, I'm fairly comfortable around 'em. Internet social type sites, not so much. Anyway, you folks appear to be awful friendly, and I WAS just joking. I get nervous when I see numbers AND letters in the same list. 

Lotsa good stuff on here, thanks for being so nice as well. I'll keep reading!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 24, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Hello and welcome from England. No need to be nervous, *Lucky's had his medication so you're quite safe!*


For a while at least... 

Welcome to the forums, porgy


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 24, 2009)

porgy said:


> *Geez, already I'm in trouble*. "bounced by a hotshot" was meant in an aviation context.
> Aviation and Airplanes, I'm fairly comfortable around 'em. Internet social type sites, not so much. Anyway, you folks appear to be awful friendly, and I WAS just joking. I get nervous when I see numbers AND letters in the same list.
> 
> Lotsa good stuff on here, thanks for being so nice as well. I'll keep reading!



You're really not in trouble...... Adler just pointed out some things. Calm down a bit.


----------



## Pong (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Geedee (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome aboard


----------



## gepp (Oct 28, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Hello and welcome from England. No need to be nervous, Lucky's had his medication so you're quite safe!



I'll have what Lucky's having! 

Welcome to the forum! Always something to learn in this place!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 30, 2009)

Messy1 said:


> I'll have what Lucky's having!



What, Nyquil with a shot of prune juice?!!!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Nothing like mixing one liquid that will render you unconsious, and another one that will loosen you up, all at the same time!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2009)

I guess he did not like us...


----------



## Njaco (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm crushed.


----------

